# Smoked Pork Chops - Wow!



## wklkjn (Sep 28, 2016)

I hadn't thought of smoking pork chops because I thought they were too lean.

Luckily, I decided to search the forum and see what others had done.

So yesterday, I smoked up 4 chops using very basic guidelines;

Buy thick cut

Mustard rub, followed with pork dry rub.

Pecan wood

275 smoker temp.

Cooked them to 150 degrees IT.

Finally, wrapped in foil (outside the smoker on a plate) just for a few minutes to let them rest, while the rest of dinner was ready - 10 minutes max.

The best part of all, they were done - start to finish - in about an hour and a half.  I was shocked that they cooked so fast.

So much for the myth that in order to get tender, juicy meat, you have to cook it at very low temperatures.

I smoked these at 275 to 285 - and they were done quick and were very juicy and tender.

I was very reluctant to make the first cut into mine but I was pleasantly surprised.

Moist, juicy, and very tender.

These are by far, the best pork chops I've ever eaten.

Here's some photos:

Yellow mustard and dry rub sprinkle.  I love the mustard idea, I never thought of it until I read it here.













IMG_1733.JPG



__ wklkjn
__ Sep 28, 2016






Done.  150 F internal temperature.













IMG_1739.JPG



__ wklkjn
__ Sep 28, 2016






Unwrapped, ready for plating.













IMG_1740.JPG



__ wklkjn
__ Sep 28, 2016






Sorry, no pic of chops cut up, but I can assure you, they were great!

As usual, thanks for the tips.

Wayne


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Those look great. Did you flip them midway thru?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 28, 2016)

Smoked pork chops are tasty! Nice smoke!


----------



## uzikaduzi (Sep 28, 2016)

they look great!... i think low and slow is kind of like, if you had to shoot a car, would you rather it be driving by slow or fast? i have has some amazing brisket that was smoked at over ~300. I'm too chicken to try it myself but i have since increased most of what i hot smoke to 240-260


----------



## wklkjn (Sep 28, 2016)

No, I didn't flip them.

I had all 4 on the rack that's 3rd from the bottom (or 2nd from the top).

I just put them on the plate that way because it looked like a better photo op.

Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2016)

Looks great...Low and Slow is not a myth, just a generations old way to make Shoe Leather into Fillet Mignon. For one, Pork Loin is tender to start with and Low and Slow actually is Not recommended nor all that common. As far as Hot and Fast Butts and Brisket...Sure it can be done, now and easily, but feedlot meat today, that rarely walks around much, gets to market FAR younger and through 100 years of selective breeding, is more tender than when Low and Slow Brisket was the Only Way and Brisket came from tough older Animals that WALKED from Texas to stock yards and train yards hundreds of miles North.

Smoking Low and Slow vs. Hot and Fast?...Why take a 5 day Cruise to the Bahama's when I can Fly there in a couple hours?  It's about the Trip, Gentlemen...Not the Destination!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 29, 2016)

The pork chops look amazing!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## smokey5 (May 10, 2020)

Just did this tonight and they were great. I used a slow n sear on my kettle with apple and cherry. Started at 225 then moved to 250 as I got impatient, they were much better than hot and fast over flame.

I didn’t turn them but did put the them direct heat for a couple seconds before pulling. Not sure the direct heart did anything but I wanted to try it, only did 3-5 seconds.

Thanks for the tip, I came across the thread a couple weeks ago and finally got to it tonight.

Picture is mid cook of a hour and thirty minutes.


----------

